# Cooper's Clear



## bullsneck (14/1/10)

I was having a beer with a Coopers rep who managed to let slip a little secret. Coopers are releasing a new low-carb beer, which shall be found in a clear bottle. 

It s due for release Australia Day.

Do we need another low-carb?


----------



## Adamt (14/1/10)

Why am I not surprised?

I bet it will replace the failed 62 pilsner.


----------



## jayse (14/1/10)

hmmm :lol:


----------



## raven19 (14/1/10)

bullsneck said:


> Do we need another low-carb?



Hell no.

I wont touch it anyways...


----------



## zephon (14/1/10)

bullsneck said:


> Do we need another low-carb?



No, we don't. But I don't blame them for making one. It's all about the $$$'s.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (14/1/10)

I guess they have to give the market what it wants. So long as they don't scrap their good product it should be of no consequence.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> I bet it will replace the failed 62 pilsner.



I haven't been paying attention to it, but it's failed already? Is this a record for Coopers- their other failed lagers took longer to fail than this.


----------



## Slightly (14/1/10)

I'm tipping it will be on the high end of quality regarding low-carb beers. Might try it.


----------



## Adamt (14/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I haven't been paying attention to it, but it's failed already? Is this a record for Coopers- their other failed lagers took longer to fail than this.



Well, I haven't heard of anyone who's enjoyed it and would buy it over other similar (and cheaper!) beers. Also, I have a few "spies" working in bottle shops around Adelaide, and the stock isn't moving.


----------



## dicko (14/1/10)

Hi all,

Apologies for the off topic post, but, is there anyone on here that likes the Coopers 62?
I personally find it quite enjoyable.
I thought the Coopers lager was pretty poor but imo their mild ale is not too bad.
The lo carb beers and or mid strength seem to be the go with pub drinkers, and the new one may be a hit.
Time will tell.

Cheers


----------



## j1gsaw (14/1/10)

dicko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies for the off topic post, but, is there anyone on here that likes the Coopers 62?
> I personally find it quite enjoyable.
> ...




I am fond of the 62 actually, i prefer it over the pale and sparkling ale. As far as megaswill goes.


----------



## Adamt (14/1/10)

*promptly eats his words*


----------



## zephon (14/1/10)

dicko said:


> Apologies for the off topic post, but, is there anyone on here that likes the Coopers 62?



I like it but I can't see myself buying it again anytime soon. Too many other beers to try first.


----------



## jonocarroll (14/1/10)

dicko said:


> Apologies for the off topic post, but, is there anyone on here that likes the Coopers 62?
> I personally find it quite enjoyable.


I personally find it offensive. I have tried it twice now - the second time just in case the first was a bad bottle - and both times had great difficulty finishing the glass. I found a lot of sulphur on the nose, no distinct hop aroma, and nothing that I would call a 'crisp' quality that a pilsner really should have.



dicko said:


> I thought the Coopers lager was pretty poor but imo their mild ale is not too bad.


Coopers lager isn't too bad actually (for a lager, not a pilsner of course), but their mild puts the name to shame. Thin, watery, no good malt profile - I think it's a beer watered down rather than brewed as a mild.


----------



## T.D. (14/1/10)

I love their mild, why they don't promote that more is beyond me! I don't reckon it tastes much different to the pale ale and its only 3.5%!


----------



## dicko (14/1/10)

Adamt said:


> *promptly eats his words*



I guess if it is not moving around the bottle shops then that would be a fair indication.
The worst thing I find about the beer is the bottle that it is in.
A green bottle with the logo moulded into the glass. Coopers, What were you thinking? :lol: 
The best thing I like about the beer is that it still has some flavour even when served reasonably cold.

Cheers


----------



## T.D. (14/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> their mild puts the name to shame. Thin, watery, no good malt profile - I think it's a beer watered down rather than brewed as a mild.



I agree from a style nazi point of view the name is totally wrong, its not an English Mild. But I'm not sure its watered down. From what I've heard its the same recipe as the Pale Ale but without the sugar. At least that's what I was told many years ago.


----------



## thelastspud (14/1/10)

Lo Carb beers are everywhere right now and Coopers probably know they wont lose any of their 
pale/stout/sparkling customers by making a lo carb. so as a company they would be mad not to try and grab a market share of the lo carb market. 

:icon_offtopic: ive been meaning to try the 62 pilsner just havent got around to it maybe ill give it a miss


----------



## j1gsaw (14/1/10)

:icon_offtopic: On another note i tried one of the "Bighead" no carb beers last night..... :icon_vomit: worst beer ever. No taste, no hops, nothing, may as well been drinking muddy soda water.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (14/1/10)

j1gsaw said:


> :icon_offtopic: On another note i tried one of the "Bighead" no carb beers last night..... :icon_vomit: worst beer ever. No taste, no hops, nothing, may as well been drinking muddy soda water.



I agree. Beer was very tasteless and uninspiring. Won't buy it again.


----------



## Murcluf (14/1/10)

dicko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies for the off topic post, but, is there anyone on here that likes the Coopers 62?
> I personally find it quite enjoyable.
> ...


+1 I quite liked it too 

On the lo carb perhap its going to be Coopers DB re-marketed from memory DB (dry beer) is the original lo carb beer. As my Dad's doctor put him on to it when he go diabetes in the 80's. Both of us didn't mind it at all.

Also from memory it had flavour and ABV was around 4.5 to 5% I think ..... 

fair go I was only a kid back then....


----------



## floppinab (14/1/10)

Murcluf said:


> On the lo carb perhap its going to be Coopers DB re-marketed from memory DB (dry beer) is the original lo carb beer. As my Dad's doctor put him on to it when he go diabetes in the 80's. Both of us didn't mind it at all.
> 
> Also from memory it had flavour and ABV was around 4.5 to 5% I think .....
> 
> fair go I was only a kid back then....



Was going to post the same.............

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Coopers-Beer-Cans-S...1201006001r6540

Looks like they were still making it around the 2005 mark.

Something tells me this lo-carb won't be anything like the original DB which I'm pretty sure just used low temp long mashing and a standard lager yeast rather than any "modern" lo-carb techniques.

Could be wrong though..........

Edit : that's low temp mashing not high :hits head:


----------



## robbo5253 (14/1/10)

I asked the question on Facebook and got the following Response...

Coopers
Coopers can not confirm nor deny.........


----------



## Batz (14/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> I bet it will replace the failed 62 pilsner.




Coppers on a slow decline  What next Coopers Crown?

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I haven't been paying attention to it, but it's failed already? Is this a record for Coopers- their other failed lagers took longer to fail than this.



Well ten out of ten for effort, they are always trying something new:









Didn't they do a beer called Big Barrel? Didn't mind that during the QLD beer strike.


----------



## Adamt (14/1/10)

Batz said:


> Coppers on a slow decline  What next Coopers Crown?
> 
> Batz



Coopers Radler


----------



## Rustyc30 (14/1/10)

I was talking to one of the brewers down there a few month ago about this and from what he was saying there not all that happy about it but it's all the talk from the marketing exec's they think that it going to be a great seller for them. Just another try to crack into markets that the Pale and Sparkling will never compete in. It's sad to see Coopers trying to compete with the Big boys by producing the same shit as them but that's the power of the boardroom for you. Would love to see coopers produce a new craft style beer but think the days of this are long gone.


----------



## Jazman (14/1/10)

before i started brewing i actualy didnt mind the coopers db beer i did drink a bit of it


----------



## tonydav (15/1/10)

Coopers Sparkling is still just about my favourite beer. Just due to the "consequences" I don't drink it too often (or too many). 

My normal standby is their Pale Ale. Only 4.5% and a nice strong flavour.

I find the Mild to be a Milder version of the Pale Ale and drink it heaps in summer. Except for Rogers, would IMO be the best of the midstrength beers.

I can understand them producing a low carb beer. I'll probably try one just to say I've tried it, but seriously if you want the low flavour these low carbs produce than drink lite beer. They're also much better for your diet than any of the low carb beers. I find it funny that people get suckered into thinking they can swill a dozen of these low flavour/carb beers and it still be good for their health.


----------



## gava (15/1/10)

I also had the same experience.... my dad got it when I went over there.. we all took a sip... looked at each other and said "well... wont be getting that again"



Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I agree. Beer was very tasteless and uninspiring. Won't buy it again.


----------



## osanai (15/1/10)

I can confirm this, Woolworths Liquor will be carrying this line from Monday. Imagine that would mean BWS and Dans aswell


----------



## Frank (15/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Well ten out of ten for effort, they are always trying something new:


Coopers are also releasing a new shape beer can for The Big Day Out.
Similar shape to red bull, but am assuming will hold 330ml, not sure what is going to be in the can though.


----------



## manticle (16/1/10)

As long as they keep making good beers it doesn't matter if they release some crap ones as well to try and increase/compete within their market. If they removed their good beers and replaced them with crap ones, it would be a worry.

I would like to see the ridiculous trend of lo-carb disappear from the market altogether though.


----------



## tonydav (16/1/10)

manticle said:


> I would like to see the ridiculous trend of lo-carb disappear from the market altogether though.



Just another piece of marketing crap. Here's a short article saying what most of us have already believed:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/myth-o...1801094691.html

And I also suspect that due to the lack of flavour they get drunk at a faster rate as well.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/10)

I was talking to my local coopers Rep, and Coopers are re-branding their Lager range to be different from their traditional ale range. rest assured that there ales are well and truly staying and they are bringing out new beers...

I dont mind the 62 Pilsner, OK not a true to the word version, but nice on a hot day.

I am an avid drinker of Mild, basically dont drink much else, and they do market the Mild with radio adds. its proving to be popular


----------



## pcmfisher (16/1/10)

I say bring back Black Crow!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/10)

West End Export lager


----------



## osanai (16/1/10)

They redid their lager and light packaging a few months back. The more money they make on this sort of tripe the more they can spend developing better recipes


----------



## komodo (16/1/10)

My understanding was that coopers 62 was out selling their initial expectations?
I havent tried it and I've heard mixed reviews.

Low carb beer makes sence - it is the in vogue "style"of beer at the moment. Personally I hate them - but plenty of people like them. Id rather have a soda water. Horses for courses.

They wont change CSA or CPA cause they sell too well. 
Just cause a company tries to extend its market doesnt mean its going away from its traditional roots. I saw go for it coopers!


----------



## bum (16/1/10)

Boston said:


> Coopers are also releasing a new shape beer can for The Big Day Out.
> Similar shape to red bull, but am assuming will hold 330ml, not sure what is going to be in the can though.



Usually Dr Tim's, innit?


----------



## Adamt (21/1/10)

This is being released tonight at the Wine Centre, according to the Cooper's Facebook page...

Well, a new beer is being released anyway. I got my friend to post "Cooper's Clear?", and his comment promptly got deleted .


----------



## osanai (21/1/10)

It's being publicly launched next week. Some big thing to do with Australia Day. We have a bunch of it sitting in the storeroom but we aren't allowed to sell it until Monday.


----------



## discoloop (21/1/10)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - they should make a summery wheat version of their current pale. Don't rock the boat too much - same yeast, a generous quantity of wheat malt and perhaps a touch of POR late hopped. I'm thinking about 4-4.5% abv. Same bottle and similar labeling to the Sparkling, Pale, Mild, Stout etc. You'd get a new, all Australian beer that's unique and befitting of the current range....


----------



## boingk (21/1/10)

Good idea disco - go give em a lend of your mind for a while and we'd have some ripper beers coming out!

Don't think I'll try the lo-carb beer if thats what they're bringing out as my opinion of them in gneral is a shot of vodka in a bottle of water. Why brew what may be a decent beer and then strip the body and flavour out of it? Man alive!

Anyway, if they keep trying new things and keep what works I'm happy - only means that sooner or later we'll end up with a new Coopers beer that improves on the ones already there.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

Powers used to do a nice Vienna Red before Fosters took them over and shafted it.


----------



## DUANNE (21/1/10)

osanai said:


> It's being publicly launched next week. Some big thing to do with Australia Day. We have a bunch of it sitting in the storeroom but we aren't allowed to sell it until Monday.




maybe some ones being naughty but they had these in the fridge at first choice in south morang the other day. i tried one and its very run of the mill unoffensive lo carb beer.


----------



## Kai (21/1/10)

discoloop said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - they should make a summery wheat version of their current pale. Don't rock the boat too much - same yeast, a generous quantity of wheat malt and perhaps a touch of POR late hopped. I'm thinking about 4-4.5% abv. Same bottle and similar labeling to the Sparkling, Pale, Mild, Stout etc. You'd get a new, all Australian beer that's unique and befitting of the current range....



Have they listened to you yet?

Since other people have mentioned Coopers DB, I used to quite enjoy that. I was 16-17 at the time though so I'm not sure what I'd think of it now...


----------



## T.D. (21/1/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> West End Export lager



That takes me back to my teens! :lol:


----------



## Murcluf (21/1/10)

Kai said:


> Have they listened to you yet?
> 
> Since other people have mentioned Coopers DB, I used to quite enjoy that. I was 16-17 at the time though so I'm not sure what I'd think of it now...



From memory which is very faint DB was an aquired tasted back in the 80's mainly because it had flavour, bring back DB I say, sure will give TED a run for its money now that kind of stuff is in vogue......


Coopers problem is they 30 years a head of megaswill monoliths ...


----------



## HoppingMad (21/1/10)

Coopers Clear? Sounds a lot like Boags Pure - their new one. Although that's not a low carb beer.



dicko said:


> Apologies for the off topic post, but, is there anyone on here that likes the Coopers 62?



A guy at work registered in their website and got a free carton delivered to our office. I took a drink of the stuff and agree with some of the negative comments. Totally bummed as I love all things coopers normally and had high hopes for it. This stuff didn't appeal to me at all, there was an overwhelming 'cut apple' flavour coming out of my beer which I would suspect was acetyl. 

I didn't say anything about it to my other non-brewing co-workers, just to see how much of this stuff got drunk. We had a bunch of Crown lagers in the work fridge too and most people actually started switching to these! :lol: This is despite Coopers 62's new sexy packaging and the fact that this stuff is brand new. I guess people will go where they can detect flavour - like one of the other comments I could not detect any hop flavour - despite our promo poster that came with the freebies stating that they have saaz & hersbrucker hops in it.

If you want a free case you could probably do the same as my mate did and enter your details/profile on the site Link , but after trying it on that occasion I don't think I'll be going back for more. 

Hopper.


----------



## Hoyt (21/1/10)

Tried it a couple of days ago on the way home from work its a wery bland beer but after the day i had a warm fosters or vb would have been good!!!!


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)

Walking through the city on the way to work this morning:





I guess the 'official' marketing has begun.


----------



## zebba (22/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I guess the 'official' marketing has begun.


Yeah I saw over someones shoulders some kind of liquor outlet advertising it as "Australias newest beer".


----------



## Timmsy (22/1/10)

Dan murphys have them advertised at the moment. By memory they are $38 a ctn

http://www.danmurphys.com.au/images/ads/sa...ress_friday.pdf


----------



## Goofinder (22/1/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I guess the 'official' marketing has begun.


There's an ad for it on every second page of The Advertiser today, and then another ad disguised as an article.


----------



## Adamt (22/1/10)

I sometimes struggle to tell the real articles from the ads in the Advertiser anyway.


----------



## .DJ. (22/1/10)

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0...95-2682,00.html


----------



## jonocarroll (22/1/10)

Adamt said:


> I sometimes struggle to tell the real articles from the ads in *read* the Advertiser anyway.


Now appropriate for me.


----------



## A3k (22/1/10)

I'm working at the airport at the moment, and i noticed today that they've changed the big Coopers Pilsner bilboard to the Coopers Clear.


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (22/1/10)

Is it gonna be as crap as their :icon_vomit: pilsener?


----------



## chappo1970 (22/1/10)

What a disappointing beer from Coopers. To be honest I am not a huge fan of coopers entire range of beers but they are generally more drinkable than the super megaswill. I think they have struck nirvana with this offering as it certainly rates with the megaswill competition. Shame really.


----------



## muckey (22/1/10)

Chappo said:


> What a disappointing beer from Coopers. To be honest I am not a huge fan of coopers entire range of beers but they are generally more drinkable than the super megaswill. I think they have struck nirvana with this offering as it certainly rates with the megaswill competition. Shame really.




worked that out without even trying it  

clear beer = beer - colour - flavour - aroma - body

so that leaves.......water + alcohol


----------



## drsmurto (22/1/10)

I enjoyed Coopers Draught during early uni as an alternative to the ales.

It had a flavour that was different to all the other megaswill lagers that i couldn't place as i wasn't a brewer back then! 

Perhaps that was it?

It had flavour?

As opposed to the Carlton Colds and hahn ice i consumed by the carton :icon_vomit:


----------



## Timmsy (22/1/10)

You liked the Draught Smurto??? When i 1st started drinking i thought it was horrid. My own opinon tho

Any1 tried this beer as yet?


----------



## sinkas (22/1/10)

what was black crow? a dark mild?

wanst coopers clear availabel 10 years ago,?


----------



## lobo (22/1/10)

a non brewing mate went to the launch last night. (prick should have taken me!) he said in dr tim's speech that it was brewed with 100% malt. maybe it will be better than the other low carb beers. dr tim also said that they plan to get all the younger guys drinking this first and then get them drinking the real coopers beers. or something along those lines. 

i will re state, this was all from a half pissed non brewing mate.

Lobo


----------



## daemon (22/1/10)

Although I'll probably never buy it, I think it's a good move by Coopers. As long as they remain a family run entity there is some hope that their ales won't change and the more brand marketing they do the better. As someone has already mentioned, this style of beer will be a good "stepping stone" to their ales and hopefully cut into the market of the bigger breweries.


----------



## hughyg (22/1/10)

saw one at work today. They sent a promotional one to us on monday. I didnt try it. Matter of fact it had the worst packaging I have ever seen. Looked cheap and nasty and I cant se myself trying one anytime soon (well not if I have to buy it myself!)


----------



## osanai (22/1/10)

Half of our boxes are missing labels on the bottles


----------



## manticle (22/1/10)

The only lo carb beer that has not made me want to cry is cascade green which I had last night while fairly tanked at an exhibition opening (and it was provided free). That said I reckon pure blonde would still have made me want to stab myself with the pate fork under the same circumstances.


disclaimer: There was no pate.


----------



## bum (22/1/10)

manticle said:


> disclaimer: There was no pate.



Did your monocle drop to the floor?


----------



## manticle (22/1/10)

The guy on the polo horse wacked it into the next manor.


----------



## enoch (22/1/10)

It's on tap at the Exeter at the moment. They took the Mild off - not happy - had a pale in disgust!


----------



## ajoleary (6/2/10)

I bought a carton from Dan Murphy's for a party in preference to TEDs which I can't stand, for the people who are sold on the lo carb hype.

It had decent aroma that was slightly floral and fruity, but it was absolutly tasteless. It all went though thanks to my beer swilling mates, but i didn't rate it at all.

I'll stick with Pale Ales and Sparkling thanks. I wish Coopers would make an IPA though.


----------



## Batz (6/2/10)

Coopers is now a mega swill brewery like any other, they do have a couple of nice beers but keep bringing out stuff for the masses. All about the $$ I'm afraid.

It's been down hill since they left the city.
Batz


----------



## benny_bjc (6/2/10)

I see why they did this... $$$

the thing is I don't know why they need to do this... 

Despite being a huge Low Carb beer market... I can't imagine many people will drink it, most people in that "category of beer drinkers" will stick to there favorite brand, and the market is already well and truly saturated with similar beers for people to choose, probably at a much lower price.

The Ale range may not change in consistency and quality (and i certainly hope it dosen't) but if Coopers are going to pander to the megaswill market we can't really expect any new innovations for the more "boutique" range (if you can call it that) ... i.e. a coopers IPA or seasonal brews etc... 

I would also love coopers to brew an IPA. I really like American IPA but I think it would be interesting if they brewed an "Australian style IPA". Super Pride of Ringwoood mixed with Galaxy maybe???


----------



## eric8 (6/2/10)

I have had to endure some of these tonight as last weekend some friends came over and drank all the HB, wow it's amazing how shit this stuuf is, first one I cracked I got a faint wiff of coopers, but alas after that nothing.
Shit day followed by a truely shit beer.


----------



## pokolbinguy (6/2/10)

Had myself a good chuckle the other week (day after the launch of the Clear)...went into the Ed at Mitcham for some lunch and went up to the bar unsure of what beer I wanted...was thinking of getting a JSGA but thought I have that all the time so best see if they had anything else of interest (other than Coopers vintage = can't drive due high alc), while staring at the fridge the bar tender said "can I help you", "too many choices mate" was my reply...then next to me ...a beer rep / other bar man (not sure which) piped up and said 'we have the new Coopers Clear'...my reply "Phhh I like my beer with flavour, not watery shit like that, low carbs, low flavour", the look on his face was priceless...absolutely stunned at my such honest answer....his reply was "I was at the launch last night, it was popular, but damn I had a head ache this morning".....I think this says it all.

Not going to try it (unless its free), don't think I'm missing much.

Pok


----------



## benny_bjc (6/2/10)

I assume this beer is pasteurized and full of chemicals like the other low carb beers....

on the odd occasions I have had a low carb beer I always get instant head aches, I assume it is cos I'm not use to all the Chemical crap!


----------



## eric8 (6/2/10)

beer007 said:


> I assume this beer is pasteurized and full of chemicals like the other low carb beers....
> 
> on the odd occasions I have had a low carb beer I always get instant head aches, I assume it is cos I'm not use to all the Chemical crap!


speaking of headaches, I have one now!!


----------



## AussieJosh (7/2/10)

For any of you that are intrested, This is a radio interview with Glenn Cooper regarding Coopers Clear, and the direction Coopers is heading in to the near future.

This is the link. Have a listen.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2010/01/glenn-...-coopers-clear/


----------



## Kai (8/2/10)

manticle said:


> The only lo carb beer that has not made me want to cry is cascade green which I had last night while fairly tanked at an exhibition opening (and it was provided free). That said I reckon pure blonde would still have made me want to stab myself with the pate fork under the same circumstances.
> 
> 
> disclaimer: There was no pate.



I've drunk Cascade Green on multiple occasions in WA, I always found it quite palatable.

My main reason for posting is, of course, because I tried a Coopers Clear on the weekend. It was quite palatable and I would happily drink another one. Yes of course it was low on body and flavour, but that is obviously the intent of the beer. It was certainly less offensive than a lot of its competitors (and also Pils 62 which was a canned-corn-bomb the only 2 times I've tried it).


----------



## Franko (8/2/10)

I purchased a case of this Tripe (Coopers Clear) and it has to be IMHO one of the worst beers I have ever had.This beer presents with absolutely no flavour and body leaves you thinking you have just had soda water, what the hell were they thinking.

Not Happy will voice my concerns with them over a phone call I think

Franko


----------



## /// (8/2/10)

I would love to be the Marketing Manager responsible here ....


----------



## Adamt (8/2/10)

Franko said:


> This beer presents with absolutely no flavour and body leaves you thinking you have just had soda water, what the hell were they thinking.



They were thinking:
"The low carb market is huge at the moment and we're missing out on the profits."

And the response you will get from Coopers would probably be:
"That's the type of beer we were aiming for. Thank you for your feedback, and if you want a beer with some flavour, try our ales."


----------



## osanai (8/2/10)

It's what they've already said. They wanted to make a beer that has mass market appeal in the hopes people will cross over to their ale range


----------



## Franko (8/2/10)

Adamt said:


> They were thinking:
> "The low carb market is huge at the moment and we're missing out on the profits."
> 
> And the response you will get from Coopers would probably be:
> "That's the type of beer we were aiming for. Thank you for your feedback, and if you want a beer with some flavour, try our ales."



They should have used there canadian blonde beer kit with brew enhancer 1 they would have got more flavour.

seriously I've had my share of low carb beers but this thing wont be profiting


----------



## /// (8/2/10)

I love the Marketing Junkie aspect here. I went to my local independent bottlo yesterday and there was 2 fridges of sav blanc and 1 shelf of cardonay. Go back 4 years and wonder which product is in trouble ... ??? The slippery slope of 'whats new, whats best to grab the consumer' from a Marketing Manager. Maybe just make it simple ... ey ...


----------



## Adamt (9/2/10)

Franko said:


> They should have used there canadian blonde beer kit with brew enhancer 1 they would have got more flavour.
> 
> seriously I've had my share of low carb beers but this thing wont be profiting



It's selling like hotcakes over here in SA according to bottleshop friends. Not sure whether it's because it's SA-brewed or if people are preferring it over the other low-carb options.


----------



## piraterum (9/2/10)

Who exactly is making the marketing decisions at Coopers these days? First Pilsner 62 which was embarassingly bad, and now a weak as piss low carb beer! I have tried both and was sorely disappointed.


They seem to be very much behind the 8 ball - low carbs beers are so 5 years ago. What's next? Coopers Radler? Coopers Shandy? Someone should be sacked! lol 

Long live Coopers Sparkling and Coopers Pale :beerbang:


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/2/10)

Adamt said:


> It's selling like hotcakes over here in SA according to bottleshop friends. Not sure whether it's because it's SA-brewed or if people are preferring it over the other low-carb options.



It could be because they're trying out the latest bland beer


----------



## levin_ae92 (9/2/10)

I would love to see Coopers release a new sort of beer maybe every 6 to 18 months for limited time, like a porter in winter, then a summer ale in summer, to appeal to craft brewing fans. Would also keep their brewers amused


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/2/10)

There was a link to an interview on the other page, and there was talk of releasing a summer ale once a year.


----------



## jagerbrau (9/2/10)

I Was in a pub the other week and the head bar man hadnt tried it and gave me one to try. One taste and asked for a slice of lemon as it need some sort of flavour. Suddenly it took off everyone buying it with a slice of lemon.

So it appeals to those that like a slice of something in a beer. Did find that girls liked it, seems to go well with the crowd that loves to be seen drinking a beer yet dont like beer or know any better.

Im just glad i didnt pay to try it....


----------



## benny_bjc (9/2/10)

Franko said:


> I purchased a case of this Tripe (Coopers Clear) and it has to be IMHO one of the worst beers I have ever had.This beer presents with absolutely no flavour and body leaves you thinking you have just had soda water, what the hell were they thinking.
> 
> Not Happy will voice my concerns with them over a phone call I think
> 
> Franko



Will be interested to hear their response to your phone call... although I can guess the general 'jist' of what they will say!
I hope they scrap these beers down the track soon and make some serious beers for the true coopers fans, and people who actually like beer rather than just thinking they do.

Im a young person and like my boutique brews, but the majority of young drinkers need to learn what real beer tastes like and stop being pandered too with watery alcohol labeled as beer.
I doubt this beer is going to encourage younger drinkers to try coopers ales, but rather reinforce the 'easy drinking' culture of today with yet another tasteless, overpriced drink.


----------



## Ian Gommers (9/2/10)

If Coopers want to make a beer for the "TED"s kiddies thats fine with me as long as they keep making their good stuff. Why not give them a locally owned and produced option to all the other Blonde, Raw, Dry and Super Dry Lo-carb blandey beers?


----------



## benny_bjc (9/2/10)

Thirstybunyip said:


> If Coopers want to make a beer for the "TED"s kiddies thats fine with me as long as they keep making their good stuff. Why not give them a locally owned and produced option to all the other Blonde, Raw, Dry and Super Dry Lo-carb blandey beers?



I agree they should be at least marketing the beer as a local, True Australian, Family Owned beer... for all those people who think Tooheys and VB are true Aussie Icons.


----------



## Franko (9/2/10)

beer007 said:


> Will be interested to hear their response to your phone call... although I can guess the general 'jist' of what they will say!
> I hope they scrap these beers down the track soon and make some serious beers for the true coopers fans, and people who actually like beer rather than just thinking they do.
> 
> Im a young person and like my boutique brews, but the majority of young drinkers need to learn what real beer tastes like and stop being pandered too with watery alcohol labeled as beer.
> I doubt this beer is going to encourage younger drinkers to try coopers ales, but rather reinforce the 'easy drinking' culture of today with yet another tasteless, overpriced drink.



Well I just got off the phone to one of Coopers Customer feedback representatives, I told him how I had some feedback on there new brew Coopers Clear. 
I found it weird that when I mentioned feedback on Coopers Clear how his voice sort of dulled off like he heard this many times before.
I explained to the representative that I purchased a case of this dribble and found it to be a beer that had no flavour and was very bland ,He basically told me how they cant get people to drink ale and this was the direction they were heading in to supply the market of non Ale drinkers.
He advised me to leave the beer in the fridge for when someone comes over that likes low carb beer,I then advised him that I wouldn't serve such a bland beer like that to one of my mates and we basically ended the conversation there.

All in all I can understand there situation but maybe some marketing dollars should be invested in Good Advertising and getting more people tasting there Ales after all its what coopers is all about not this mass market no flavoured dribble the call Coopers Clear

Franko


----------



## benny_bjc (9/2/10)

I guess we should be happy that they aren't Dulling down the Ales like many good breweries have done over the years to satisfy the mass market appeal and cut costs! That is one good thing!


----------



## Gulf (10/2/10)

The other week I thought I'd pick up a six pack of the stuff to give it a try (before I slagged it off).
After drinking five of the things I realised while I hadn't tasted much, I hadn't complained either and was actually quite drunk. I'd much prefer to drink it over a Corona or any other low carb beer - although you wouldn't find me drinking any of them by preference anyway.
After finishing it my friend and I went to the bottle-o to buy more beer. I had the last bottle of Clear in my hand.
"G'day mate, a carton of..."
"Cooper's Clear? We're sold out."
"Uhh, no, Pale Ale thanks..."


Tonight I drank a few off the tap at the Exeter. Again, it's not great but certainly not bad either.

While at the bar I overheard this conversation:
"Hi, I'd like a beer please."
"Sure, what sort of beer would you like?"
"A cheap one."
"OK, Cooper's Clear is on special, and it's happy hour, so a pint is $4."
"Great two please!"

I saw those two blokes return to the bar a few times to buy more. I saw a lot of the stuff being poured tonight...

Conclusion:
If I'm going to buy a carton, it's going to be my usual - a carton of Pale thanks.
Average Joe likes beer. Cooper's Clear is beer, therefore Average Joe like Cooper's Clear. QED motherf***ers.


----------



## Kai (11/2/10)

Gulf said:


> The other week I thought I'd pick up a six pack of the stuff to give it a try (before I slagged it off).
> After drinking five of the things I realised while I hadn't tasted much, I hadn't complained either and was actually quite drunk. I'd much prefer to drink it over a Corona or any other low carb beer - although you wouldn't find me drinking any of them by preference anyway.
> After finishing it my friend and I went to the bottle-o to buy more beer. I had the last bottle of Clear in my hand.
> "G'day mate, a carton of..."
> ...



Very, very well said, Pedro. I bought a bottle of this on the weekend, then bought a sixer yesterday. The only genuine complaint I could make is its perhaps slightly sweet & corny, but beyond that I think it is a very well made beer.

And while I'm on the "taste" issue, I have a couple of thoughts. Firstly, most of the other "tasteless" beers on the market are not tasteless to me, they tend to have typical faults in off-flavours or overall balance that stand out like dog's balls in a beer of this style. We all know how difficult it is to hide faults in a bland beer, so well done to Coopers for producing a low-carb lager that's relatively clean and drinkable.

And secondly, if anyone can't taste the difference between beer and fizzy water (I'll avoid mentioning piss) then I'd be genuinely surprised. This stuff still tastes like beer. Bigger and stronger is not always inherently better.


----------



## AussieJosh (11/2/10)

Good posts Pedro and Kai!

Your the only two who did not sound like an 80 year old women at a supermarket complaing cause milk has gone up 2 cents!

And also like the beer or not! Be happy Coopers is keeping all the jobs in Australia!!!

Coopers....100% Australian!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/10)

I agrre with the way Cooper is going with the Lager road...Most drinkers wont complain about 62 or Clear, Lager or Light as they are already tuned to XXXX, Tooheys, Carlton etc so it not a big step for them

They have no intention of messing with the Ale range ( Coopers reps words ) as it is their core , plus I think Adelaide would get burnt to the ground if they messed with them..Pale and Mild sell rather well actually on tap, and is almost self marketing. I have noticed releif on many a visitor when they see the Pale tap at the pub

I actually like their Light ...Its a good beer on a stinking hot day, and their lager is not to bad either...

I am rather spoiled at my local having Lager, Light, Mild & Pale on tap... :icon_drool2: , and I think they are talking of putting Clear on as their Low carb tap beer as a tester


----------

